# Top Ten Lists



## alongman (Jan 4, 2012)

Take a chance to read:

http://www.tortreform.com/news/top-ten-frivolous-lawsuits-2011


----------



## Jill (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow! That list is interesting reading and sure shows there are some nut cases out there. I bet they are a misery to themselves and most around them


----------



## alongman (Jan 4, 2012)

I have found several others which sum up my day.....but I have enough respect to leave some things alone. I would encourage anyone else to submit their "top ten lists" ...........


----------



## wade3504 (Jan 4, 2012)

The one I just read must have happened to recently too make the list.

A woman at a train station is suing the estate of a dead teen who got hit by a train. The teen tried to cross some tracks to make it to his train. He got hit by the train and was partially dismembered with parts of him hitting the woman and knocking her down so she is now suing his estate. I can only imagine what some of these lawyers think who take these cases.


----------



## alongman (Jan 4, 2012)

Or better yet, the people who hire the lawyers........it really does take two.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 4, 2012)

Jill said:


> Wow! That list is interesting reading and sure shows there are some nut cases out there. I bet they are a misery to themselves and most around them



Agree. And Jill, who are the lawyers who are taking these cases? Isn't there some kind of "oath" or something that lawyers take that require them to not take frivilous (sp?) cases?


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh I think there are a good percentage of lawyers that make their living from pursuing cases a moral person would not. Gosh, just from the commercials they air on day time TV, it's enough to justify all those lawyer jokes





Also, I have a number of Top 10 lists I enjoyed the past couple of weeks, but they're all political so I will leave them out of this thread


----------



## susanne (Jan 5, 2012)

I think I'll file a claim saying that this list made me shake my head so much that I sprained my neck...

(Not against L'il Beginnings, however!)


----------



## alongman (Jan 6, 2012)

susanne said:


> I think I'll file a claim saying that this list made me shake my head so much that I sprained my neck...
> 
> (Not against L'il Beginnings, however!)


That may result in a countersuit of me getting hand cramps typing it....


----------



## Jill (Jan 6, 2012)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Lets not forget all the stress and headaches I get..
> 
> 
> 
> - I should file a suit against myself for hosting this place!



No no no no no! LB is the best mini horse resource online EVER! You are a force of GOOD!


----------



## alongman (Jan 6, 2012)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Lets not forget all the stress and headaches I get..
> 
> 
> 
> - I should file a suit against myself for hosting this place!


Do you think we could get royalties as we are helping to cause the stress? (Some would definitely get more than others



)


----------



## Tab (Jan 7, 2012)

These lawsuits prove that personal responsibility is becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## Marty (Jan 8, 2012)

I bang my head on my desk a lot. This makes my head sore because the desk is so hard. So I think I'll file suit against Staples for selling me the desk. Then the company that actually made the desk. The loggers that provided the trees to make the desk. And the county that grew the trees to provide to the loggers who sold the lumber to the company that made the desk who sold the desk to Staples for me.

Since this costs me a lot in tylenol..........I think I'll......


----------

